# This is ____ vs It's ____ [telephone]



## Igor89

Hi,
when we call somebody on the telephone, what is the difference (answering) between "this is ..." and "It's...".
For example:
A: Good Morning, this is Igor vs it's Igor. Could I ....
B: Good Morning...
Thank you!


----------



## dojibear

"It's" is a contracted form of "It is". So that is what you should compare:

A1: Good morning! This is Igor. Could I ....
A2: Good morning! It is Igor. Could I ....

To me "this" sounds better than "it". "This" is more specific: "this" means the person who is speaking. A common longer phrase is:

A3: Good morning! This is Igor calling. Could I ....

Usually people use "this" when calling a stranger. But if B is expecting a call from A, then A may start the call by simply saying "It's Igor." That means "It's the phone call you were expecting: from Igor".


----------



## Igor89

Thank you,
so, "This is..." can be used in all situations, while "It's" only when you are calling somebody is expecting the call?
Are there other differences (e.g. "it's" is more informal than "this is") or are the same?


----------



## Igor89

I found here a difference between these two different expressions .
Trying to do a list:
"My name is" very formal
"This is" formal
"It's" informal
Is it right?


----------



## sound shift

I use "It's" with friends and relatives.

I don't use "This is." I use "My name is" with people who I don't know.


----------



## suzi br

sound shift said:


> I use "It's" with friends and relatives.
> 
> I don't use "This is." I use "My name is" with people who I don't know.



I agree. Or I say “I am Suze ...”. I never say “This is”.


----------



## Igor89

Hi, 



sound shift said:


> I use "It's" with friends and relatives.
> 
> I don't use "This is." I use "My name is" with people who I don't know.


And with people you have no confidence, but you know? 



suzi br said:


> I agree. Or I say “I am Suze ...”. I never say “This is”.


Can we use "I am" on the telephone? I have always read we can not use the first person.


----------



## sound shift

Igor89 said:


> Can we use "I am" on the telephone? I have always read we can not use the first person.


No, we don't do that. You're right.


----------



## Igor89

Thanks.
Could you explain me, please, the difference between "this is" and "my name is", please?
And with people you have no confidence, what do you use? I suppose "this is".


----------



## sound shift

Igor89 said:


> Could you explain me, please, the difference between "this is" and "my name is", please?
> And with people you have no confidence, what do you use? I suppose "this is".


As I said, I don't use "This is" on the phone, but some people do (particularly in the USA, I think).


----------



## Igor89

sound shift said:


> As I said, I don't use "This is" on the phone, but some people do (particularly in the USA, I think).


And when you call somebody and you don't have confidence, what do you use?
OK, I will wait for any other explanation on "this is".


----------



## heypresto

I don't think you are going to find one 'rule' that covers each of the many situations in which you might make or receive a phone call. Different people will say different things at different times and in different circumstances. 

Some will say one thing, and some will say something else.

(Have you looked up 'confidence' in the dictionary?)


----------



## You little ripper!

sound shift said:


> I use "It's" with friends and relatives.
> 
> I don't use "This is." I use "My name is" with people who I don't know.


----------



## Igor89

heypresto said:


> I don't think you are going to find one 'rule' that covers each of the many situations in which you might make or receive a phone call. Different people will say different things at different times and in different circumstances.
> 
> Some will say one thing, and some will say something else.
> 
> (Have you looked up 'confidence' in the dictionary?)


Sorry, You are right: I meant "familiarity".

But, in your opinion, what is the difference between "My name is" and "this is". I know it's not possible to have a general rule, but, when you call someone and you don't have familiarity, but you know him, what do you use? And then, could we say that "this is" is less formal than "My name is", or it's quite the same?
I am interesting in the real use of these expressions.
Thanks


----------



## heypresto

If the person who I don't know well is expecting a call from me, I might say 'Hello, this is heypresto . . . '. If They are not expecting a call from me, I'd probably say 'Hello, my name is heypresto . . . '. 

If it's a close friend, (and my name is likely to show up on their phone or screen), I'd probably say 'Hello, it's (only) me . . . ', or just say 'Hello' as they know who I am, and might have answered the call with 'Hello heypresto'.

But I'm sure I'm not consistent. And I'm sure I don't represent every native speaker.


----------



## Igor89

It's very hard!
And, If They are not expecting a call from me, but i've met them before, could I say "Hello, this is..."?
And, if I don't know them, is possible to use "This is"?


----------



## suzi br

sound shift said:


> No, we don't do that. You're right.



Not so sure about your certainty there. I am pretty sure that I say it sometimes but obviously it’s of very fleeting interest so maybe I don’t.


----------



## Igor89

Really?? 
Could we use "I am" ? 

And, If They are not expecting a call from me, but i've met them before, could I say "Hello, this is..."?
And, if I don't know them, is possible to use "This is"?


----------



## lingobingo

You would only start with “*My name is*” if you were speaking to a total stranger:

“Hello, My name is Joe Bloggs. I’m looking for a plumber and a neighbour of mine recommended you.”​But you could say “*This is*”, with your name, to someone who’s likely to recognise your name and/or your identity:

“Hello, this is Joe Bloggs, from the bookstore. I’m ringing to tell you your order is ready for collection.” 
“Hello, this is Eve Adams. I don’t know if you remember me, but we met at the council meeting last week.”​


----------



## Silver

When I was young at school, I was taught "This is Silver speaking", with the "speaking" at the end of the phrase.

Also, I heard my former spoken English teacher who comes from the US say "I'm Jesse" when he was talking to someone on the phone.


----------



## sdgraham

Silverobama said:


> When I was young at school, I was taught "This is Silver speaking", with the "speaking" at the end of the phrase.


The "speaking" is strange


> Also, I heard my former spoken English teacher who comes from the US say "I'm Jesse" when he was talking to someone on the phone.


In what context?


----------



## Silver

sdgraham said:


> The "speaking" is strange



That's why I asked the question. I was seeking confirmation and thank you so much, Sdgraham. Almost everyone here says "This is XX speaking", I don't know if this has changed in recent years.



sdgraham said:


> In what context?



I rememebr when a Chinese student asked him if "This is XX speaking" is natural and he said he would say "I'm Jesse" to mean "This is Jesse". It was almost a decade ago, I don't remember clearly, but I'm sure he said "I'm Jesse".


----------



## Igor89

lingobingo said:


> You would only start with “*My name is*” if you were speaking to a total stranger:
> 
> “Hello, My name is Joe Bloggs. I’m looking for a plumber and a neighbour of mine recommended you.”​But you could say “*This is*”, with your name, to someone who’s likely to recognise your name and/or your identity:
> 
> “Hello, this is Joe Bloggs, from the bookstore. I’m ringing to tell you your order is ready for collection.”
> 
> “Hello, this is Eve Adams. I don’t know if you remember me, but we met at the council meeting last week.”​


Thank you. This is what I was looking for. 
What do you think about people use "This is" calling a total strange? 


Silverobama said:


> That's why I asked the question. I was seeking confirmation and thank you so much, Sdgraham. Almost everyone here says "This is XX speaking", I don't know if this has changed in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> I rememebr when a Chinese student asked him if "This is XX speaking" is natural and he said he would say "I'm Jesse" to mean "This is Jesse". It was almost a decade ago, I don't remember clearly, but I'm sure he said "I'm Jesse".



It's very unusual, but we wait for the native speakers


----------



## Zooplankton

Silverobama said:


> That's why I asked the question. I was seeking confirmation and thank you so much, Sdgraham. Almost everyone here says "This is XX speaking", I don't know if this has changed in recent years.



I think it should be "This is xx's speaking", which is also what I have learned from school in the 1980's, and I remember my teacher tell us that never use "I am xx".

But I think which sentence we chosen should come from scenario. By the time telephone appeared, people thought it is a very long distance from peer, so they say "This is xx/ This is xx's speaking". Now, we contact people with a cell phone just like have a talk face to face, so I think "I am xx" is reasonable and acceptable.


----------



## DonnyB

lingobingo said:


> You would only start with “*My name is*” if you were speaking to a total stranger:
> 
> “Hello, My name is Joe Bloggs. I’m looking for a plumber and a neighbour of mine recommended you.”​But you could say “*This is*”, with your name, to someone who’s likely to recognise your name and/or your identity:
> 
> “Hello, this is Joe Bloggs, from the bookstore. I’m ringing to tell you your order is ready for collection.”
> “Hello, this is Eve Adams. I don’t know if you remember me, but we met at the council meeting last week.”​


That's how I usually do it.  



Silverobama said:


> When I was young at school, I was taught "This is Silver speaking", with the "speaking" at the end of the phrase.
> 
> Also, I heard my former spoken English teacher who comes from the US say "I'm Jesse" when he was talking to someone on the phone.


It's unusual nowadays, I would say, to add "...speaking" on the end like that, although it was certainly common at one time.


----------



## Zooplankton

DonnyB said:


> That's how I usually do it.
> 
> It's unusual nowadays, I would say, to add "...speaking" on the end like that, although it was certainly common at one time.



Would you please help me at another question. Is it little impolite to say "I am xx" rather than "My name is xx", even in a conversation face to face? Especially when we meet at first time?


----------



## heypresto

'This is XYZ speaking' is unusual, but 'This is XYZ's speaking' is just wrong. 

I think we need some more context with regard to your new question. Who are you meeting for the first time, why, and in what circumstances?


----------



## DonnyB

Zooplankton said:


> Would you please help me at another question. Is it little impolite to say "I am xx" rather than "My name is xx", even in a conversation face to face? Especially when we meet at first time?


You need to start a new thread for that, please: this one is specifically about what to say _on the phone_.


----------



## Igor89

What do you think about people use "This is" calling a total strange?


----------



## lingobingo

Igor89 said:


> What do you think about people use "This is" calling a total strange?


It would be unusual. You don’t introduce yourself to someone for the first time by saying “This is…”, since that implies there’s already some connection between you.

Re “speaking”, it’s true that it was once common to open a telephone conversation with “This is [so-and-so] speaking…”, but all that’s left of that now is that if someone calls you and begins by saying (for example) “Hello, is that Mr Anderson?”, you might answer in the affirmative by just saying “Speaking”.


----------



## Zooplankton

heypresto said:


> 'This is XYZ speaking' is unusual, but 'This is XYZ's speaking' is just wrong.
> 
> I think we need some more context with regard to your new question. Who are you meeting for the first time, why, and in what circumstances?



Thanks!!

I don't know why, but I thought I have really learned it from school since 30 years ago until I google it today. Sure, I am wrong. I have got another meaning of this sentence, of course not for phone call.

This is Tom's speaking (, converted to electrons and broadcast to the nation)


----------



## Zooplankton

DonnyB said:


> You need to start a new thread for that, please: this one is specifically about what to say _on the phone_.



Thank you but it is not necessary to start a new thread. I have found the posts about it and seen your answer.


----------



## Cagey

Here are some previous discussions:
I am [name] talking. (telephone call)
on the telephone - My name's ... VS I'm ...​


----------



## Igor89

Thank you!


----------



## Igor89

Hi,
When I am not the caller but the answer and the caller ask (after identifying himself) "who is this", can I use "My name is, or this is or it's '" according to the relationship with him/her (total strange/friend etc)?


----------



## heypresto

If you know the caller, you could say 'It's Igor', but more likely would be simply 'Igor'. This will work whoever the caller is.


----------



## Igor89

Thank you.
But,can I use also "no, my name is.."(very formal) or "no, this is..."?
Thank you


----------



## lingobingo

Igor89 said:


> When … the caller ask (after identifying himself) "who is this", can I use "My name is, or this is or it's ?





Igor89 said:


> But,can I use also "no, my name is.."(very formal) or "no, this is..."?


You can’t answer No to the question “Who is this?”!

But if someone rang you and said, for example, “Is that Mikhail?”, then you could answer: “No, it’s Igor.” It would be abnormal to say “my name is” in that circumstance.


----------



## Igor89

Thank you!
And,for example, if the caller says:"is that Marc? " and I don't know him, can I say" no, my name is Igor and I am the new colleague of Marc, who is not here now. How can I help you? "


----------



## heypresto

I suppose you could say all that (if you change 'the new colleague of Marc' to 'Marc's (new) colleague'), but you are more likely to say something like 'No, it's Igor, Marc's not here at the moment. Can I take a message?' or 'No, it's Igor. Marc's not here right now. Can I help you?'


----------



## Igor89

Thank you. I was imaging if I answer to the boss and I would maintain a high formality (and he doesn't know me). What do you think about that situation?


----------



## heypresto

You keep changing the context. 

If you're speaking to the boss, and you haven't spoken to him or her before, then yes, you'd probably be more formal. Maybe something like ''No, it's Igor, a new colleague of Marc's. He's not here at the moment. Would you like me to give him a message?'


----------



## Igor89

heypresto said:


> You keep changing the context.
> 
> If you're speaking to the boss, and you haven't spoken to him or her before, then yes, you'd probably be more formal. Maybe something like ''No, it's Igor, a new colleague of Marc's. He's not here at the moment. Would you like me to give him a message?'


I am sorry for that
Reading this topic, I have understood that "it's... formula" is used in "informal situation" and "my name is" when we don' t know eachother. Could you help me to imagine a situation where I could use "my name is" (not being the caller)?


----------



## heypresto

Why? 

I can't think of _any_ context in which you'd say 'My name is Igor' to someone calling you on the phone.


----------



## Uncle Jack

Igor89 said:


> Could you help me to imagine a situation where I could use "my name is" (not being the caller)?


The only occasion I can think of is when a caller has been transferred to someone new in a call centre. The new person picking up the phone might well say, "My name is Igor, how may I help you?"

The initial person picking up the call probably would not introduce themself like that, as they would need to state the name of the company and probably a number of other things as well, and would end it by saying something like "you are speaking to Richard. How can I help you", but the next person you are transferred to does not have to go through the same rigmarole.

It is very much the same situation where you might say "my name is Igor" as a caller, when the person calling can have no idea of your name and hadn't even known of your existence before that point. A call centre is about the only situation where this happens that I can think of.


----------



## heypresto

Or if the caller said something like 'Hello, I bet your name is Donald', you might answer 'No. My name is Igor'. 

An extremely unlikely situation.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

heypresto said:


> Or if the caller said something like 'Hello, I bet your name is Donald', you might answer 'No. My name is Igor'.
> 
> An extremely unlikely situation.



Well, if you called, for instance, a household where there are two sisters, or a mother and an adult daughter, you might say, in reply to '"Hello?" (in the US) said by one of them, "Hi, is this Ima?" and the woman who picked up the phone could say "No, this is Ura."*
*Not "No, my name is Ura."

(Again, context - it's not like Marc and Igor, a business context.)


----------



## Igor89

heypresto said:


> Why?
> 
> I can't think of _any_ context in which you'd say 'My name is Igor' to someone calling you on the phone.



I am really sure I am not out of mind
. I was guessing why when I introduce myself for the first time I use "my name is" (as reported in this topic), and when somebody I don't know asks "who is this? " after introducing himself and not recognizing me, can we use the same pattern? What do you think about that?



Uncle Jack said:


> The only occasion I can think of is when a caller has been transferred to someone new in a call centre. The new person picking up the phone might well say, "My name is Igor, how may I help you?"
> 
> The initial person picking up the call probably would not introduce themself like that, as they would need to state the name of the company and probably a number of other things as well, and would end it by saying something like "you are speaking to Richard. How can I help you", but the next person you are transferred to does not have to go through the same rigmarole.
> 
> It is very much the same situation where you might say "my name is Igor" as a caller, when the person calling can have no idea of your name and hadn't even known of your existence before that point. A call centre is about the only situation where this happens that I can think of.


Thank you!



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Well, if you called, for instance, a household where there are two sisters, or a mother and an adult daughter, you might say, in reply to '"Hello?" (in the US) said by one of them, "Hi, is this Ima?" and the woman who picked up the phone could say "No, this is Ura."*
> *Not "No, my name is Ura."
> 
> (Again, context - it's not like Marc and Igor, a business context.)


And, according to the AmE, would you use "No, this is" in a business context (to answer a "is this...) as well?


Last thing:  if the caller asks: "Who is this? " And we don't know eachother (but, for instance, he knows very well the number of that family/office)?
Thanks


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

[QUOTE="Igor89, post: 178729] And, according to the AmE, would you use "No, this is" in a business context (to answer a "is this...) as well? [/QUOTE]

Erm..._(cough) _Actually, yes, I would. But in a busines context, the person who answers would be trained to reply by saying not "Hello?" but the name of the company first, for example "Acme Anvil company, Igor speaking, how can I help you?" They might also say the name of their department.


----------



## heypresto

Igor89 said:


> I am really sure I am not out of mind
> . I was guessing why when I introduce myself for the first time I use "my name is" (as reported in this topic), and when somebody I don't know asks "who is this? " after introducing himself and not recognizing me, can we use the same pattern? What do you think about that?



If somebody on the phone says 'Who is this?', you'd naturally say 'This is Igor' or just 'Igor'. But you wouldn't say 'My name is Igor'.


----------



## lingobingo

Also, in general you would *only* use “My name is…” if you were the person making the call. In that case, assuming you’re introducing yourself to someone you don’t know, it’s perfectly normal. (See my example in #19.)


----------



## Igor89

Now, I have really understood!!!
(Please don't kill me!!!) I have the last question: Can I answer to "Who is this?" with "It's Igor" or "it's me" or it sounds odd?


----------



## lingobingo

Yes, but “It’s me” is not a very helpful answer – the other person still might not know who “me” is!


----------



## heypresto

You could say 'It's me' if _you are the one who's making the call_, and if the other person knows you well. But not so much if someone is calling you


----------



## Igor89

lingobingo said:


> Yes, but “It’s me” is not a very helpful answer – the other person still might not know who “me” is!


Right! There is a big difference between it's Igor and it's me  if the other person doesn't recognize me! 
Now, I know much more about the call "etiquette". I supposed that I could answer this way (it's Igor) but I wasn't sure!!! 
Thanks.


----------



## Igor89

heypresto said:


> You could say 'It's me' if _you are the one who's making the call_, and if the other person knows you well. But not so much if someone is calling you


So, if I have well understood, would be better to answer at "who is this?", if I know him/her very well, but I am not sure he/she is be able to recognize me, with :"it's Igor"?


----------



## heypresto

Yes. Or just 'Igor'.


----------



## Igor89

Yesterday, I was speaking to a friend of mine on the telephone and I said "Yes, Frank is here...do you want to speak to him?" and Frank told me "Who is it?". Is this expression correct to ask "who is the person on the telephone?" to me? Thank you


----------



## heypresto

Yes.


----------

